# Suzuki DF 15 wont start now??



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I went out this am to do some exploring and a little fishing. Due to a ton of things going on lately I haven't used the boat in about 2 or 3 months but she started right up and ran fine all morning. I get home and put the motor in a cut open 55 gal drum of water to flush her out as I normally do. She'll attempt to turn over but she won't fire up almost like it isn't getting any spark. I checked all the electrical connections but all seemed OK. I even tried using the pull cord but no go.

Any ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Kill switch activated?
Rinse water on your electrical connections under the cowling?


----------

